# Imprintables New SPECTRA® Perform Clear Gloss Designed For Sensitive Fabrics



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Imprintables Warehouse has just released their newest product line designed specifically for embellishing hard-to-decorate fabrics such as polyester performancewear. SPECTRA® Perform Clear Gloss is a printable heat transfer vinyl that has a glossy, watermark finish. 

Perform Clear Gloss is ideal for printing full-color graphics on white or light-colored items such as Dri-Fit® or moisture-wicking apparel due to its excellent stretch and rebound and ability to be heat applied at a lower temperature. This product has been tested and shown to last up to 50 washes without losing color vibrancy. 

In addition to polyester, it also works well on cotton, spandex, and most nylons. 

Perform Clear Gloss comes in rolls approximately 20 inches wide in lengths of 1-, 5-, 10- and 25-yards. It is peeled cold. For more information, go to SPECTRA® Perform Clear Gloss Printable Heat Transfer Vinyl - 20" | Imprintables Warehouse .

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

